# Then there was 2



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Here we go grin factor


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I can see 1 problem, you can only drive one at a time!!

Gorgeous mate, gorgeous!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Quality :smokin:


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

I have seen the 33 and can confirm look just as good if not better in the flesh hopefully net time am at sandow ill see one of these again hears hoping both just beautiful.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Top class as always Gary.
That must be one for you and one for me to drive out for a curry:smokin:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Is that pic from the photo shoot... two of the nicest cars about...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sweet ! .... great cars, great picture


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

So they are both yours Gary?! Lucky get 

I must have seen you out and about in the 33 so many times yet been totally oblivious! 

I'll knock on your window next time I walk past you stuck in the one way traffic!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Lovley pic's, what front mount is that on the 33?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pic







oh yeah and dam them cars are nice


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Chrisniss91

thats a big ol or new trust jobbie m8...may be for sale with the 100 pipework up to the 100mmGreddy plenum ...got a womping gert dumpvave on there too
prob for sale in the new year when I swap these engines over ..


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning line up Gazza :smokin: Most envious......


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

shame you copied my idea of plates on 33s all those years ago dark ring!!

;-)


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

haha yep and loving my ni5mo1 plate all the way soon to be sold i feel tho bro 

cheers Gazza


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

*thought Id add this one in too*

yeha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ban him before he encourages all of us to buy a second GTR


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

lovl Hey Dave I sorted those arches m8 ...gettting them picked up soon ...

Gazza


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix and some quality R's. Good stuff.

Cya O!


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

what bodykit is that on the r32? and what brand are those wheels? I can't decide which car looks the best, they both look awesome


grtz


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thanks GT300 Its a mix and match on the 32 buddy ...Trial front tbo sides and the Do-luck rear ...along with my own designed Nismo bonnet 

cheers Gary


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow the exteriors are so modified! Nice! Any more pics of that R32?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice pics, Darkstar! Post some more if you got, please.

/Perra-who-also-got-two.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Here we go


----------

